# Mirage Iii Mk 2 Bezel Is Very Loose



## COMSAT (Nov 18, 2005)

Dear Forum Members, I am in need of some technical assistance.

Recently, and I'm not sure exactly why, the *black numeral "insert" ring *on the bezel on my Mirage MkIII started to slip when adjusting the bezel. Then, when I was investigating this problem, the insert actually came off in my hand.
















(I have some pics of the watch showing the situation but I couldn't figure out how to add them to this post







)

Can somebody please help me and let me know how I can re-fit this to the bezel-base (which is still attached to the watch) ? Both the inside surface of the insert ring and the base ring are in perfect condition and show no sighns of damage.

Also, I can't really see how these two pieces were originally joined together. There are no glue residues or any fixing lugs/pins visible. The inside of the insert does however have a small circular indent on the inside at one position. Maybe a press fit was used.

Please help, any advice from anyone who has had some previous experience with such a problem would be very useful.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

Look for this icon







just above the dialogue box, hit it and paste URL (http://www.imagecave...) of the picture you wish to post in it.

The picture will have to be in a web-based host, such as ImageCave, or the like. Account are free there.

Without a picture, it is hard the give a solution.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

These bezels on these are friction fit. If it has started to come loose then a tiny bit of glue can be used to make it more secure but I have never know these to slip as the orginal friction fitting was very tight.


----------



## COMSAT (Nov 18, 2005)

OK guys here we go,

here are some pictures (thanks to lysanderxiii for the uploading info.)

of the bezel insert which has detached itself from the bezel.

ANY TIPS ON WHAT I CAN DO TO FIX THIS PROBLEM ?










=============================================================










=============================================================










=============================================================










=============================================================


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As Roy has already surggested, you could try a couple if tiny drops of glue. Otherwise see if you can get a complete replacement bezel


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, you need to get the bezel off the watch and secure it together again, maybe it wasnt on properly in the first place, or if it has worn loose, as Roy says, glue it back on...


----------

